# Lost carbon oar/blade on Upper C near Yarmony



## notabrobra (May 21, 2008)

Please help us retrieve our oar from the Upper C between yarmony rapid and island campsite. We lost it on saturday 8.7 afternoon.
It is a blue green carbon cataract oar with a plastic blade. We saw it bobbing for a while and then is disapeared. I have faith the River Gods will bring in back

Please call me if found 970-376-0504 

Thanks!


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm floating that Wednesday, will keep a lookout!


----------

